# Baby Dacky IS HOME Update pg 9 post 133



## dacky041208

Hey Everyone, 

I didn't want to completely go off topic in the kids and family swap but wanted to share our news with my disboards friends so I started a new thread.  

As most of you know, DH and I are expecting.  We went into this week with more excitement than a night before a trip Disney World- we had our 20 week anatomy scan on Tuesday.  I did share the news in the swap but if you don't know baby dacky's gender or do and still want to see the cute Disney-filled video my DH put together, check it out here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEbuX_gZl9I

Now onto the reason I asked for lots of P&PD.  We found out on Tuesday that Baby Dacky had the possibility of skeletal dysplasia- possibly dwarfism (think Little People, Big World or Little Couple on TLC).  They weren't sure but saw that the arms/legs weren't measuring correctly and that there was some major curving to the bones.  

We held out hope that they were incorrect in what they saw and met with a specialist on Thursday.  That office performed an ultrasound for well over an hour and sadly confirmed that our baby does have skeletal dysplasia- specifically osteogenesis imperfecta or commonly known as brittle bone disease.

Baby Dacky has a long battle ahead.  His arms are in better shape than his legs; there are some bones of his legs that are at 90 degree angles when they should be straight.  I could get an amnio to verify what type it is, but we may just wait until the baby is born to figure that out and avoid any other risks.

I'll be closely monitored over the next 4 months and am now looking at a c-section.  I've already started contacting specialists and pediatricians to help us understand what we are facing with our son.  

Although it's all been a lot to digest, and has dulled our excitement a bit, it's still thrilling to know we are going to be parents.  We know we are strong people and that God chose us for a reason.  

I'm truly grateful for all the support, thoughts, P&PD and love you ladies send our way.  And obviously, am grateful for the distraction of swapping.


----------



## Reddy

is his mind OK?? if the brain is fine then the rest can be dealt with 
there is a guy in college here that is a dwarf(sp??) he is one of my favorite students, always a happy person, reg size girlfriend so being short isn't slowing him down at all 
you can deal with this - things will be wonderful for you (at least you won't be the shortest person in your family like I am now - so always a good thing about everything)

deep breath - it is going to be alright
 again


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Well Dacky you know you have all kinds of support on the home front and with all your DIS-Aunties!!

It's so good to hear that you are getting ready to handle this and are getting in touch with specialist and pediatricans and getting answers to your questions.  (I was in a situation similar to you with our DS16.. my test came back off, we did an ammnio and had questions asked and answered.. our DS16 was not born with the issue they had thought he had).. You and DH are going to be ROCK-STAR parents!!

If you need anything, feel free to let any of us know.. We are all here for you and Baby boy Dacky!!!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Hugs to you!


----------



## rlovew

Sending prayers your way! May you continue to enjoy your coming joy no matter what comes your way.

Rebecca


----------



## ckmom97

to you and your family!  I know there is a lot to digest right now, but I think its a good idea to start meeting with the specialist now, so you will be ready to face whatever challenges the coming months bring.  Just know that we will be here for you as you face those challenges and celebrate the successes!  I will be praying for you!


----------



## PrincessinTexas

Sending prayers your way. 

PrincessinTexas


----------



## dacky041208

Thank you so much, ladies!!!  I am so grateful for the amounts of kind and encouraging words I've heard recently.  I'm sorry for my delay in responding; we went out with friends last night to dinner and a comedy theatre show- a nice break from reality but man, we stayed out late! lol I can't handle 11pm anymore haha



Reddy said:


> is his mind OK?? if the brain is fine then the rest can be dealt with
> there is a guy in college here that is a dwarf(sp??) he is one of my favorite students, always a happy person, reg size girlfriend so being short isn't slowing him down at all
> you can deal with this - things will be wonderful for you (at least you won't be the shortest person in your family like I am now - so always a good thing about everything)
> 
> deep breath - it is going to be alright
> again



Yes as far as we know, his brain is developing normally.  We'll know more when he's born but we're definitely praying that it is.  

The thing that's concerning is how his bones are brittle- he'll deal with lots of broken and fractured bones that will occur frequently and easily- we'll have to be very careful of how we even handle him.  

It's a long road ahead for sure, but I feel like we're getting stronger every minute.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Sending hugs to you and your DH!

There are lots of support groups around with parents who are in your situation.  I am sure your pediatrician will give you a few in your area.  You are heading off to a great start getting the information you need.

I agree with Nan, you are both going to be ROCK-STAR parents!


----------



## disney-akj

*hugs*  If you need anything let us know.  Prayers and pixiedust for you guys.


----------



## mommy2mrb

sending Big  and many prayers your way...you are going to be great parents and your little man is lucky to have you as his parents!  you are being smart in getting prepared now and learning everything you can to help him and yourselves now and after his arrival.  

you know we are here for you anytime 


I just watched the video...I loved it! what a wonderful way to find out what you are having!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

We are all sending big hugs from my house. Having bad news during a pregnancy is so hard to handle but things will get better once he gets here. Once they see him, it will be easier to evaluate the situation. I know it's not the news you were expecting nor what you were hoping for but know that you will be a wonderful mommy and both of you will be very good parents for this little one. He is one lucky ducky to have parents like you. If you need anything or need shoulder to cry, know that we are here for you.


----------



## lovingthemouse

Thank you for sharing your news with us. Approximately 3 yrs ago, these same wonderfully supportive folks kept my dd in their prayers as she went through a very difficult pregnancy with my granddaughter.  I am certain that their prayers and support helped carry me through...
I echo their thoughts that your child will be so blessed to have you both as his parents. I will be sure to include you all in my prayers.  Big hugs.....


----------



## joyah

Hugs for all of you as you deal with this.  I know that you will be wonderful parents to him.  the fact that you know ahead of time while hard will be such a blessing as you can now get the information that you need to help prepare for a very special young man.  

You will all remain in my prayers even if I'm not on the boards as much as I'd like to be.


----------



## bearbear

Sending hugs your way. The important thing is that you are able to reach out to people now to help you prepare.  We are all here for support also. Make sure you ask when you need a shoulder or even an ear. There are a great bunch of ladies here to help you through everything. As mothers we feel we are invincible. I'm a Mother/baby nurse and see it with new moms all the time. Remember we are here.  
I loved your video. 
Your little boy will have lots of family to love him and support you as well. 
You will be great parents!


----------



## DisneyBarlans

Praying for your sweet baby boy!!


----------



## MazdaUK

P&PD and as many hugs as you can handle 

Pregnancy is so scary anyway, but at least you have some time to think about this and do your research - but remember there is a lot of disinformation on the internet as well as the "real" stuff, so be careful what you read! I'm sure the specialists will recommend good sources, and perhaps there is a support group you can join.

I'm a bit far away for realy practical help, but anything you need from the UK to help you through (I'm good with tea) let me know


----------



## tyniknate

Tons of hugs and prayers to you, DH and baby dacky. I agree with the previous posters when they said "You are gonna be Rock Star parents".


----------



## wdwmickey

For you, DH and baby   Let us know if you need anything!


----------



## dacky041208

Thanks so much ladies!  We're getting stronger every day and so much of that is due to the kind and inspiring words of our friends and family.  <3


----------



## DisNorth

Hugs and prayers being sent your way. You will be prepared and great parents!
My cousin's grandbaby has had lots of challenges but she told me this: "You never wish for a disabled child but it makes you appreciate every moment and milestone that much more."


----------



## Poppins2000

Prayers to you and your Sweet Baby Boy - I love your video, brought a few tears, beautifully done


----------



## morgansmom2000

Some more hugs and good thoughts headed your way. As you said you were chosen for a reason. I think that reason is because you're strong and your baby boy needs that. Please keep us posted. Hugs hugs hugs!


----------



## dacky041208

DisNorth said:


> Hugs and prayers being sent your way. You will be prepared and great parents!
> My cousin's grandbaby has had lots of challenges but she told me this: "You never wish for a disabled child but it makes you appreciate every moment and milestone that much more."



I read that quote to DH and he said he already couldn't agree more.  It'll make it all that much sweeter!


My thinking has been a lot for family members- I'm very matter-of-fact and very worse case scenario (wheelchair life, deaf, deformed).  I'm praying I'm wrong but I have to be prepared- not only that, but with a pessimist mind, I'll feel like everything that is not as bad as my image will be a blessing.  

I'm waiting on CHOP (Children's Hospital of Philadelphia) to figure out a date that we can meet for a consultation- they wanted tomorrow, but told me yesterday! If we weren't doing state testing at my work and if DH's schedule would have accommodated, we would have jumped on it. Hopefully they have an opening for at least one of the dates I gave them!  We have to plan for that kind of appt- it's an hour and a half drive!


----------



## bearbear

I love CHOP. My son sees the allergists there and everyone we have encountered has been wonderful. Just top notch.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Vicky, you have such a wonderful frame of mine dealing with everything, staying positive will be such a help to you both!  hope you can get the appt .at CHOP soon...a dear friend takes her DD up there for her heart surgeries and loves the hospital and staff there.

continued P & PD


----------



## DisNorth

You will be prepared for the worst, but we will pray for the best! I've heard good things about CHOP, and hope that they can work the appt to a day that works for you.


----------



## dsneprincess

I will be remembering your family in my prayers as well.


----------



## jadelane1

Prayers to the baby and your family. CHOP is a wonderful place. My son sees a urologist and just had surgery there. They are absolutely wonderful. My daughter has been going to one of the gastrointestinal drs for quite sometime now. Things are not going well with her but I have full confidence in the hospital and drs that work there. It is the best place around for you to be. On a lighter note, I have friend whos daughter  has brittle bone and her legs are only really for the most part affected. She is a beautiful 9 year old little girl and and has had some set backs here and there but is a very happy little girl with tons of friends. You will be OK, have faith. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

dacky041208 said:


> I read that quote to DH and he said he already couldn't agree more.  It'll make it all that much sweeter!
> 
> 
> My thinking has been a lot for family members- I'm very matter-of-fact and very worse case scenario (wheelchair life, deaf, deformed).  I'm praying I'm wrong but I have to be prepared- not only that, but with a pessimist mind, I'll feel like everything that is not as bad as my image will be a blessing.



Prepare for the worst, hope for the best. You aren't a pessimist, you are a realist. 

DS12 has a friend with brittle bone disease, it's not the worst case but he had multiple broken limbs up until a few years ago. While he's on the small side, he is healthy and stronger than he was 5 years ago. He also runs Cross Country with DS12. 

We are continuing to send prayers Baby Dacky's way.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I hope you are able to get an appointment time soon with CHOP!!  
Continued prayers and pixie dust.. and I agree with Buffy.. you are a realist, not a pessimist.. I do the same thing as you.. I expect the worst and then am relieved when it's not as bad as I expected.   

:


----------



## 3pletprincesses

I hope you get another appointment soon. hugs


----------



## dacky041208

So after talking with the people at CHOP yesterday, and finding out they have no openings for months, we told our employers the situation and they accommodated us with smiles on their faces.  We're so very lucky for all the support we continue to receive!

We took the appt for this morning at 9am at CHOP and spent about an hour with the doctor there.  Sadly, the specialist who informed us that we are looking at osteogenesis imperfecta  dropped the ball and still hasn't sent the records as I requested on Friday.  After the doctor called them and spoke to that doctor, I then got a call from the secretary slapping me on the hand again through voicemail about how I "am not following their protocol" and "it'll get done in the appropriate medical timeline".  AKA They feel like the jerks they should.  

I know they are busy.  But when you tell me to contact doctors to get info and not search the internet, and then I do just as you recommended, you're really going to talk down to me?  So my next appt with them should be nice and awkward....haha

So back to today's appt....they told us a lot of what we know based on the O.I. foundation website.  They obviously couldn't confirm if it definitely is O.I. because they didn't have the ultrasounds, but going by what we told her and what the specialist told the her, she agrees it sounds like O.I..

They are quite certain this happened due to a mutation and is not likely to happen again if we choose to have more children.  They said it's a 1 in 100,000 chance!  (We should play the lottery) They can verify that it's a mutation after our son is born and can test his blood.


They gave us some contacts that are local to the Philly area that have children with ** so I'll be calling them soon seeking advice.

We shared the news on facebook tonight, here's a link to the video we put together
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DqZix3zoZ8

Thank you so much for the continued P&PD, virtual hugs, and secrets threads that I'm not aloud near.  You ladies know how to make both DH and I smile even when we are having a sad moment.

<3


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Bless your heart Dacky!!
I'm glad to hear your DH's and your employer were so understanding to allow you to get to this appointment today.  

As for the appointment I'm so sorry that your drs. office decided not to play nice and forward that information.  Here you are doing what they suggested and they are being difficut.  As for that nurse/receptionist leaving that voicemail, I would be discussing this with the doctor directly.. just in case he/she doesn't realize they left that nasty message.. so, they dropped the ball.. admit it was missed and apologize...  

I hope you are able to call some of the families in your area to get their perspective and how things work.. I'm sure there is a support group you can join in/around your area!

Many hugs to you... I need to watch both videos tomorrow.. I have not had the opportunity... but tomorrow I will watch them both.. I have my kleenex ready... I'm the worry wart and cry-baby of the boards.. I cry at everything... 

Again, many hugs and prayers being said for all of you.. You are in my thoughts!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Vicky, so wonderful that your employers were understanding and supportive so you could get to the appt!!!  wow, can't believe the rudeness from the secretary!  hope they get the records and results to the specialist so you can move forward with what is needed to be done!

watched your second video, was in tears....the strength you and your DH have is so inspiring  Baby Dacky is so loved and cherished! 

continued prayers for you all


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Dacky,

Both videos are amazing!!!  Your little one is going to definitely be loved!!!!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Beautiful videos! This baby is very lucky to have such amazing parents. As for the drs, too bad for them. You are allowed to do as you see fit and if you need to step on toes, so be it! hugs


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

(hugs), prayers and pixie dust.  You little guy is lucky to have such special parents.  You are an inspiration!!!


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Hello, I am new to the scrapbooking boards, but wanted to share that 26 years ago, the surgeon who operated on our toddler son was a wonderful woman, highly recommended by other Nurses I worked with at the time. Somewhere I all the preop or post op conversations, it came up that she had a daughter with **. I had heard of it in  school, but she gave us a more personal view. I believe at that point, her daughter was in High School. I remember her remarking that she was anticipating her daughter going away to college, and that with some overall precautions, the daughter had done remarkably well getting to this point of freedom.

Thought it might be helpful to hear a long term view.......God Bless, wishing all of you an equally smooth sailing with your baby! Deb in NY.   That is weird it edited out the name of the disease, maybe because I used the initials?


----------



## dacky041208

DisneyBelle99 said:


> Hello, I am new to the scrapbooking boards, but wanted to share that 26 years ago, the surgeon who operated on our toddler son was a wonderful woman, highly recommended by other Nurses I worked with at the time. Somewhere I all the preop or post op conversations, it came up that she had a daughter with **. I had heard of it in  school, but she gave us a more personal view. I believe at that point, her daughter was in High School. I remember her remarking that she was anticipating her daughter going away to college, and that with some overall precautions, the daughter had done remarkably well getting to this point of freedom.
> 
> Thought it might be helpful to hear a long term view.......God Bless, wishing all of you an equally smooth sailing with your baby! Deb in NY.   That is weird it edited out the name of the disease, maybe because I used the initials?



Hi Deb,
Thanks for this!  It's totally awesome to hear her daughter was able to (or at least planning) going away for college.  We're constantly thinking of the what ifs and future...more so than the "right now" and "in the next year".  

It totally edited out the initials for me too! I went back and put in periods bc I didn't want people to think I was cursing hahaha.  but that's totally for some reason edited it.  weird disboards!

We're talking to CHOP now about setting up an evaluation for my c-section to take place there.  They believe I'm a good candidate for it! Although I'd rather be closer to home, it'd be good for baby.


----------



## dsneprincess

I think your baby is LUCKY God chose you as his parents. Your video is amazing: someday your son will know how loved & wanted he was from the first moment you met. I send continued prayers.
I am always amazed by how territorial & "junk yard dog" some doctor's offices act. Just admit you dropped ball, apologize & send the records NOW! Keep yourself cool, calm & collected. You are right & they are so wrong on this one! So sorry you are dealing with these attitudes from supposed professionals.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Vicky, hope you will be able to have your c-section at CHOP, better to be at the best place for Baby Dacky!  

am keeping you and your little man in my prayers


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Glad you were able to keep the appointment at CHOP, boo to the not nice woman at your DR's office.  She should admit they made a mistake, correct it and move on!  

Hopefully the famlies in the support group will give you a better picture of what to expect and help you better understand and prepare.

We are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jacksmomma

Lots of prayers and pixie dust for Baby Dacky!  The first video was amazing!  I could not get the second video to load, but I am sure it was just lovely.  As someone with disabilities, be strong, be honest with you child, and know that you can do this.


----------



## dacky041208

So we ended up getting our appointment with CHOP, and it ended up being an all day event this past Thursday.  We met with genetic counselors, they did an echo on the baby and then we had a 2.5 hr ultrasound (baby was stubborn!) followed by a meeting with 2 doctors, a head nurse, and a genetic counselor.

My nightmare came true when they said that his condition is worse than first thought- not only does baby dacky have fractures in all the bones of his arms and legs, but they are now seeing fractures in his ribs too.   This is extremely bad news as they aren't healing correctly and may limit his ability to breath on his own when he is born.

They believe he has type 2 O.I., not type 3 as first thought. Type 2 is lethal.

They are really pushing for the amnio but after speaking with a support group we found on facebook, both DH and I are still against the idea.  They want to do the amnio because if it is confirmed type 2 then we'd have a natural delivery so I can "have the time with him while he's alive".  If it's a severe type 3, then we'd continue with the planned c-section.

I feel like the amnio would confirm his death and I'm against the idea.  Although type 2 is extremely severe, there are type 2ers who are alive.  

The support group also has 20+ similar stories to this: they were told the worst news, recommended to terminate, trusted God and their gut and have beautiful children to show for it.  

We refuse to give up. 

We're talking to Dupont Children's hospital now to see about options there. Although I think we'll be able to deliver at CHOP, I'm afraid they won't fight for him like they need to.  

Anyway, on a related note, if you have any yellow in your closet, wear it tomorrow, please?  May 6 is known as Wishbone Day and is an international day of awareness of O.I.. Spread the word.  If you do wear yellow, please take a picture and send it my way.  I can pm you my email if you need it.  

Our baby will live. We're determined for that.  We plan to make a scrapbook of all our friends and family around the world who send us pictures.  We want him to know that even before he came into this world, he was loved and supported by many.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I will try to dig up something yellow tomorrow. DS16 will as well, I'll have him send me a pic. He can't wear it to school because it has a logo but he'll change into at some point in the day.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I will continue to pray for baby Dacky. 
You are strong and you are the best advocates a child could have. Keep up the good fight!! We are in your corner!


----------



## Reddy

oh Dacky I was wanting some good news 

I don't think I have anything yellow but one Disney shirt that is already packed besides I have to wear black to work


I feel like we need more hugs around here


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Sorry to hear.. You are in our thoughts. I do not own anything yellow


----------



## rlovew

So sorry to hear about the continued issues. I will see what I have in yellow to wear tomorrow.

I would also like to share a story about a little girl in our church's preschool. When her mother was pregnant they discovered she had a problem in the brain that would cause many problems and probably very early death. The doctors recommended an abortion. Instead the parents started everyone praying. She was born with problems but they were not nearly as extensive as they thought although she was in the hospital for the first 3 months of her life and had to have a number of shunts. She was expected to walk but she is walking with braces now. She is around 3 years old now and doing wonderfully. She does occasionally need to go into the hospital for things but it is not nearly as bad as the doctors said. Just thought I would share a story of hope because prayer can change things.

Rebecca


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Sending love and prayers to Baby and Parents!!!!!  I have a yellow bathrobe, which I will happily wear tomorrow. Now that ought to be some picture! God Bless! Deb in NY


----------



## 3pletprincesses

We really hope that you will have better news at the baby's birth. Don't give up!!! I do not have the same story as you and far from it but when we were pregnant with our triplets, we were told that one of them had severe heart defects and we should terminate. I'm stubburned, very stubburn and refuse. Our girls were born at 30 weeks via C-section which was very early. We were told that she would not survive birth and to expect to say our good byes shortly after. She was the only one born breathing on her own while they others had to be intubated. Several hours later, they told me that she would need heart surgery but it wasn't as bad as they expected. She had her surgery and unfortunately had to be intubated form there on. 3 days later, I left the hospital and left my girls there. That same night got a phone call saying that she would not make it and to come right away. Blood transfusions and several extra machines were "blogged" on her. She refused to give up and we refused to give up. It was a very long road with several phone calls saying hurry she has very little time left and almost 7 years later she still with us and she's the healthier of the 3. We were told in the first few weeks that she had severe brain damage, would have health problems all her life and probably would require several more surgeries. We were told that she would be at best a baby all her life and to not have too many hopes yet she has the higher grades in school and just last week got an award for high achievements. I know it's not the same story and I know it's not the same but I wanted to give you a little hope that drs do make mistakes. She was not suppose to be with us and against all odds, she's still here and still going strong. Your family is in my thoughts all the time and I truly hope you are as blessed as we are and get some good news.


----------



## lovingthemouse

You and your husband have incredible determination, an immense quality which will move you and your son forward in life!!  I hope that somewhere in his scrapbook, you share with him, how loved he has been since you first found out you were pregnant.


----------



## MazdaUK

Continuing P&PD. I have some yellow ribbon in my stash I'm sure - and a very bright yellow skirt.

Praying it won't be as bad as the professionals fear - they have to prepare for the worst, but we all know prayers can change that. A close friend had a baby born with a rare condition of the nervous system - she was told he probably wouldn't reach his first year, would never be mobile or talk, and a one in [huge odds] of surviving beyond 3. That "baby" is 21 this year, and yes has lots of medical issues but is a friendly loving young man who enjoys life.


----------



## dacky041208

Thank you so much for the continued prayers and thoughts!  Your stories have given me tears in my eyes; I know our baby will fight like the others.  

Happy Wishbone Day, everyone!


----------



## Reddy

I got the Boy Scout thing going thur my head

Be Prepared

be prepared for the worst - if you are ready for the worst possible outcome then it shouldn't be so bad 

My boys were "normal" so I wasn't prepare for what I'm doing now - I'm glad they gave you a heads up so you can be prepare - you are going to be a great Mom


----------



## bearbear

Sending you prayers and thoughts today. I will wear my yellow dress today in honor for your little guy. He doesn't even know how lucky he is to have parents like you. He is truely blessed.
thinking of you
Cindy


----------



## tyniknate

Send me your email please. I didn't see this until this morning, but I will change as soon as I get home this afternoon and will make my guys change too. We will wear yellow to our meetings tonight in honor of your family.

My continued prayers to you and your family. I have to agree with Reddy, "Be Prepared" is a very good motto to live by. We are a scouting family and those two words have been a theme in our lives for almost 15 year now. You and your DH are certainly an inspiration and I know your DS can feel how much he is loved already!


----------



## wdwmickey

Prayers and many blessings being sent your way  My family will continue to pray for your family.  What awesome parents you and your DH already are!!!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Sending hugs and prayers your way.   I will be wearing yellow and thinking of you all today.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Vicky, you are in my prayers everyday!  you and your DH are doing what's right in your heart to fight for your sweet little guy, don't give up and keep fighting for him!  being prepared is the best thing for you!  

just saw your post this morning since we were gone all weekend, we don't have any yellow either,  know we are praying for your strength, comfort and Baby Dacky through this all.


----------



## disney-akj

Hugs!!!  Prayers!!!  Your strength is inspiring.  I agree with not giving up the fight.  I didn't read this until today, but I did wear yellow yesterday.  No picture was taken, but was participating for baby dacky without realizing it


----------



## bearbear

I did wear yellow yesterday. I did have pictures taken not sure where you want it sent. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Poppins2000

Sending love and prayers your way. Your videos are incredible - love and strength - may you have plenty in abundance as you travel on your journey.

Becky


----------



## dacky041208

hey everyone!!!

I just wanted to share....we just had another big day of ultrasounds.  Baby Dacky (aka Isaiah David) is doing WELL!!!

If you'd like details, check out the blog we started to share updates...
oibelieveinisaiah.blogspot.com

BUT the doctors we saw today DO NOT BELIEVE IT'S LETHAL!!  He's grown.  his ribs look GOOD.  He's had NO NEW BREAKS in his bones. 

It's amazing.  I'm on cloud 9.  I'm hoping and praying this just isn't the scenic part of the roller coaster before the giant drop.  

We may have our son after all....


----------



## Reddy

that is the best news I heard all day 

I know everyone is going to join in on the hugs


----------



## lovingthemouse

Wow, what a day you've had!!!  You all remain in my prayers, and it appears they are working from everyone.  Loved your blog, great shower pictures too.


----------



## ckmom97

That is wonderful news!!   My family has been praying for that sweet baby, and my girls are always asking if I have an update on Baby Dacky.  God is so good!!


----------



## dacky041208

Thank you so much ladies!  

I almost can't believe it.  It's one of those I-bet-this-is-a-dream-days....I'm trying not to be TOO optimistic but he looked so good today. And he's grown so much!  

God is GOOD!

Keep the prayers and pixie dust coming, it's working


----------



## scrappinstevie

I'm so happy you have had some good news!!  Wonderful.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

So happy that you received some positive news.  Your blog brought tears to my eyes, we are still praying for you and Isaiah daily.  I love his name!


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Your news is so heart warming!  Praying for God's continued Blessings!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Vicky that is wonderful news  prayers and  are being said and sent every day for you all 

I will go check out your blog!

and I LOVE his name and strong name for a strong warrior


----------



## disney-akj

So excited for you!!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Such encouraging news, been thinking about you!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tyniknate

Continued prayers for Isaiah and your family. Such good news!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

That's such beautiful news!!!!  I'm so glad that things are not as bad as they thought. we will continue to send your prayers and  your way and hope that you continue to have good news every time.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Vicky read your blog last night  what a beautiful thing to have and share with Isaiah when he is older!


----------



## dogcarbon

What an awesome update!  Many hugs and continued prayers!


----------



## dacky041208

Thank you so so much, everyone! Receiving positive news was a nice change.  We can take the O.I. and the challenges it comes with, we just want our baby with us for the long haul.


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Great news!


----------



## wdwmickey

What a wonderful update.  We will continue to pray for Baby Dacky and his mom and dad   Isn't it amazing what God can accomplish though the prayers of His believers!


----------



## MazdaUK

better news at last! Hoping and praying all will continue on the up!


----------



## dacky041208

Baby Isaiah passed his oxygen test! In a big way! (He comes from a line of over-achievers, good to know that it's hereditary.)  The oxygen test was an echo ultrasound where they measured his oxygen levels while I was breathing "room air" and then measured them again after I was on oxygen for 10 minutes.  At this point in pregnancy (32 weeks), they look for an increase of 20%, but our baby had an increase of OVER 50%! It means his lungs are already developing well! (Such a good thing!)

He's also had growth in all of his bones and is 2 lbs, 12 oz (27th percentile....much better than the 5th percentile like he measured at 20 weeks)

So obviously yesterday's tests went well! We go back in 4 weeks for another day of ultrasounds and such just to check on him and to schedule his c-section.  

Just had to share the good news!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Fantastic news!


----------



## dogcarbon

What great news!  Keep on growing Isaiah!


----------



## wdwmickey

What wonderful news!  Continued prayers for your family


----------



## DisneyBelle99

dacky041208 said:


> Baby Isaiah passed his oxygen test! In a big way! (He comes from a line of over-achievers, good to know that it's hereditary.)  The oxygen test was an echo ultrasound where they measured his oxygen levels while I was breathing "room air" and then measured them again after I was on oxygen for 10 minutes.  At this point in pregnancy (32 weeks), they look for an increase of 20%, but our baby had an increase of OVER 50%! It means his lungs are already developing well! (Such a good thing!)
> 
> He's also had growth in all of his bones and is 2 lbs, 12 oz (27th percentile....much better than the 5th percentile like he measured at 20 weeks)
> 
> So obviously yesterday's tests went well! We go back in 4 weeks for another day of ultrasounds and such just to check on him and to schedule his c-section.
> 
> Just had to share the good news!



Blessing on thee, little man!!!


----------



## tyniknate

So happy for all of you. Continued prayers and pixie dust coming your way!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

What wonderful news!!!

Continued prayers and pixie dust!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

such blessings!  way to go Isaiah  you are such a little fighter! so happy to hear such wonderful news Vicky


----------



## lovingthemouse

What wonderful news....continuing my prayers!


----------



## Reddy

dacky041208 said:


> Baby Isaiah passed his oxygen test! In a big way! (He comes from a line of over-achievers, good to know that it's hereditary.)  The oxygen test was an echo ultrasound where they measured his oxygen levels while I was breathing "room air" and then measured them again after I was on oxygen for 10 minutes.  At this point in pregnancy (32 weeks), they look for an increase of 20%, but our baby had an increase of OVER 50%! It means his lungs are already developing well! (Such a good thing!)
> 
> He's also had growth in all of his bones and is 2 lbs, 12 oz (27th percentile....much better than the 5th percentile like he measured at 20 weeks)
> 
> So obviously yesterday's tests went well! We go back in 4 weeks for another day of ultrasounds and such just to check on him and to schedule his c-section.
> 
> Just had to share the good news!






that is wonderful news thanks for updating us 
I will keep praying


----------



## disney-akj

Yeah!!!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

That is wonderful news!  Continued prayers for little Isaiah.


----------



## dacky041208

Thanks everyone! We've very much enjoyed the last few days...thinking about the future and getting things ready with a lot more optimism than we had before.  I can take his breaking bones- it'll be hard but we get Isaiah so it'll be ok.


----------



## mommy2mrb

dacky041208 said:


> Thanks everyone! We've very much enjoyed the last few days...thinking about the future and getting things ready with a lot more optimism than we had before.  I can take his breaking bones- it'll be hard but we get Isaiah so it'll be ok.



I love your spirit Vicky it helps raise my spirit


----------



## dacky041208

Hey all! We're in the home stretch now I think...we'll be meeting Isaiah 2 weeks from today- August 12!  We're excited and nervous and tend to feel different emotions every day.  The doctors still believe Isaiah's O.I. is not the lethal type but he didn't have the growth they were hoping for recently.  There's concern for his ability to breath but they really don't know and won't until he goes to take his first breaths.  

Continued thoughts, prayers, and pixie dust are appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyBelle99

dacky041208 said:


> Hey all! We're in the home stretch now I think...we'll be meeting Isaiah 2 weeks from today- August 12!  We're excited and nervous and tend to feel different emotions every day.  The doctors still believe Isaiah's O.I. is not the lethal type but he didn't have the growth they were hoping for recently.  There's concern for his ability to breath but they really don't know and won't until he goes to take his first breaths.
> 
> Continued thoughts, prayers, and pixie dust are appreciated!  Thanks!



Certainly, my prayers for him and his parents will continue!!!   God is Good!


----------



## wdwmickey

Continued prayers for your family


----------



## mom2rtk

Prayers to your family and hopes for much joy ahead.


----------



## lovingthemouse

Continuing prayers for all of you Vicky.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Praying for all of you!


----------



## DisneyBarlans

Still praying for y'all!  Praying you have an easy delivery and his breathing is good. Keep us posted!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Not much longer till you meet your beautiful baby boy, Isaiah!!

Continued prayers and pixie dust...


----------



## mommy2mrb

continued prayers Vicky!  you sweet little boy will be in your arms soon


----------



## dogcarbon

Continued prayers!


----------



## dacky041208

HE'S HERE!!!!!

I am itching to get to him, but uploaded pics and the basics so far on the blog.

http://oibelieveinisaiah.blogspot.com/2013/08/surprise.html

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND PIXIE DUST.  Our little miracle is amazing!


----------



## morgansmom2000

He's precious!  Many congratulations from my family to yours!  Gentle hugs all around!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lovingthemouse

What a beautiful son you have!  The radiance in your face says it all.  Congratulations to you and your husband.  Welcome to the world Isaiah.


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Way to go, Isiah! Congratulations to you all, what a journey! Praying for you all. Deb in NY


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Congratulations and Welcome Isaiah, he is beautiful!  Continued prayers to all of you.


----------



## tyniknate

What a beautiful family! Continued love and prayers to all of you. Congrats!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Congratulations!  he is so beautiful!  love seeing your happy, glowing faces! take care of yourself too Vicky!  sending so many hugs and continued prayers for you all!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Congrats!!!
He is adorable!!


----------



## rlovew

Wonderful news! He is precious!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Congrats on your cutie!


----------



## dogcarbon

Wonderful news!

Congratulations on my new precious bundle.  

Enjoy... they grow up too fast.


----------



## dsneprincess

God bless your family, especially that little miracle! Congratulations on you new son!


----------



## scrappinstevie

Congratulations on your new baby.  I love his name.  He looks adorable.


----------



## DisneyBarlans

What a precious angel!! So glad the delivery went well. Continued prayers for sweet Baby Isaiah!


----------



## mom2rtk

Welcome baby Isaiah! So glad he's safely here. Hugs and prayers for your family.


----------



## bearbear

Congratulations. I'm so happy for you. I just had a feeling that he was coming soon. I just popped on and here he is. 
Enjoy you new roll as mom and dad.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I am so late to the party.

Congrats on the successful delivery of a beautiful son.
Welcome to the world Isaiah.


----------



## dacky041208

Thank you so much everyone!!! We are so amazed at his progress.  We made the transition from Jefferson Hospital to AI Dupont Hospital yesterday so we are one step closer to home!  He is looking at 2 to 3 weeks in the hospital and then we'll be home together. 

Here he is after he got to Dupont- he was WIDE awake when we got in to see him.


----------



## tyniknate

Oh, what an absolute sweetheart! Such good news that he will be home with you so soon. My best advice till then: take a nap!


----------



## dsneprincess

tyniknate said:
			
		

> Oh, what an absolute sweetheart! Such good news that he will be home with you so soon. My best advice till then: take a nap!



I will second this great advice! Congratulations on your progress and get your rest!


----------



## ElvisX

What a cutie! 

And congrats on your progress, good to hear that


----------



## mommy2mrb

so happy Isaiah is doing well! love those big beautiful eyes!  hope you are feeling good Vicky and not overdoing it!  wonderful he will be home with you and David soon!  continued prayers!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Continued prayers!  Not much longer and you'll have your bundle of joy home with you!

Rest while you can because you will need it!!

He is just precious!!!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Isaiah is so precious!  Glad to hear he will be home with you soon.  

I agree with everyone, rest while you can.


----------



## MazdaUK

So glad he got here safely - I was travelling so I missed all the excitement!


----------



## dacky041208

He's home!!! we're exhausted but thrilled 

https://vimeo.com/73981251


----------



## DisneyBelle99

dacky041208 said:


> He's home!!! we're exhausted but thrilled
> 
> https://vimeo.com/73981251



Such a beautiful child! Bless him and your faith that he would go the distance!


----------



## bigbabyblues

Beautiful baby!  So glad that he is home and doing well.


----------



## lovingthemouse

What a wonderful video, what a beautiful son you have - miracles happen every day, and Isaiah is living proof!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## rlovew

So glad he is doing well and home with you. Continued prayers for you as he continues to grow and flourish with your love.

Rebecca


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

So happy he is home and doing well.  Continued prayers and well wishes to your family.


----------



## mommy2mrb

what a beautiful video of sweet Isaiah  he is so blessed to have you and Dave as his mommy and daddy! love the last photo of Carl watching over him too!  continued prayers, pixie dust and hugs for Isaiah to continue to "go the distance" he is a little fighter and so loved!


----------



## bearbear

Congratulations to all of you. I'm so happy to see that you are home.


----------



## dsneprincess

Sending continued prayers and pixie dust! He's such a cutie!! Congrats again, glad he's home.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

What a cutie pie you have! Congrats to both of you and please know that prayers have been going and will continue to go your way. I just read your blog and what a trip back memory lane, to my triplets birth, with Ng tubes and leaving optimistic to simply get a phone call that all is not so well to 2 steps ahead to 1 step back.  

You are such a cute family and I'm so glad he is finally home with you!


----------



## dacky041208

Thank you so much everyone! We are so thrilled to have him home! It's been a bit crazy but manageable 

I'm hoping the oxygen and feeding tube are short lived. I long to see those cute cheeks without tape all attached to them.


----------



## mommy2mrb

dacky041208 said:


> Thank you so much everyone! We are so thrilled to have him home! It's been a bit crazy but manageable
> 
> I'm hoping the oxygen and feeding tube are short lived. I long to see those cute cheeks without tape all attached to them.



You are doing an AMAZING job Vicky!  love seeing your happy face on your blog entries 
continued prayers and  for sweet Isaiah


----------

